# My year end review



## rcruze (Mar 22, 2018)

So I have had my 2018 Diesel 6 speed for 10 months and this week I passed 41K miles. For what I bought this car for I must say I am impressed. It has been very reliable and taken the miles like a champ. So far (knock on wood) the only issue(s) I have had was a nail in the tire the first month I owned it, go that fixed. And the radio has frozen up and rebooted twice while driving. But that is it. 

It has been a great little car and easy to drive! looking back a the year I am very happy with my decision to buy the car.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

rcruze said:


> So I have had my 2018 Diesel 6 speed for 10 months and this week I passed 41K miles. For what I bought this car for I must say I am impressed. It has been very reliable and taken the miles like a champ. So far (knock on wood) the only issue(s) I have had was a nail in the tire the first month I owned it, go that fixed. And the radio has frozen up and rebooted twice while driving. But that is it.
> 
> It has been a great little car and easy to drive! looking back a the year I am very happy with my decision to buy the car.


You've done in 10 months what I've done in 10 years. Kudos.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

rcruze said:


> So I have had my 2018 Diesel 6 speed for 10 months and this week I passed 41K miles. For what I bought this car for I must say I am impressed. It has been very reliable and taken the miles like a champ. So far (knock on wood) the only issue(s) I have had was a nail in the tire the first month I owned it, go that fixed. And the radio has frozen up and rebooted twice while driving. But that is it.
> 
> It has been a great little car and easy to drive! looking back a the year I am very happy with my decision to buy the car.


Wow, that is some serious driving! I'm at a year and just over 10k on my '18 MT Cruze. I've had no big issues also, but perhaps a couple of radio glitches. With you high mileage and the great MPG, I'm sure it's added up to some serious savings by now. On one of my recent trips in mixed driving I got 54MPG. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## cdccjohnson (Apr 10, 2018)

After 6 months, I am close to the pace your on. Same 6sp diesel (hatch). Purchased a demo with 7k and it now has 27k. I have a similar opinion, very happy with the car. Does exactly what I wanted it for. 90%+ highway, quiet and relative comfortable+50mpg on flat FL roads. Zero issues so far. Upgrading to LED headlights was a must and well worth it. Listen to Audio books most of the time so I can tolerate the base sound system. I did keep my 13 MB Bluetec, which I drive locally and ocassionlly take on my commute (300 mile one way twice a week) as a change of pace from the Cruze. Now thats a road car that you drive 12+ hrs in a day while not breaking a sweat.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Youve driven your new Cruze more miles in 10 nonths than I have in my entire life of owning one for 4 years.

2-3 more years at that rate and you'll exceed the miles I have driven in my entire life.


Crazy. I don't think any job is worth a 100 mi commute. If it's that important they can send a driver to pick me up.


----------



## sleepyzzz (Nov 2, 2018)

mine is two weeks old, and just a tad over 2,000 miles so far working out of it. I had the wife drive it this weekend, while i ran down to Texas in her Canyon to help my oldest son move. She allowed that car had some pep!!!!! lol


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

My '17 sedan turned a year old in March and I didnt have maybe 12k miles on it. 

With the new job I've taken in July, I've put 16k miles on it since. DEF injector was replaced at 300 miles (cracked from factory) but other than that it's been rock solid. I hope to move closer to work sometime in the next year or so. But if I don't I'll roll almost 200k in 5 years at this rate.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm sitting at just over 50k miles in about 18 months of ownership on my 2017 sedan.


I had a lot of problems with the car during the first year. The flywheel broke. The head unit was replaced twice. One injector failed. There was a really annoying buzzing sound around the glove box that the dealer finally figured out. The car was in the shop for several weeks. It is the worst new car experience I've had. Even the used cars I've bought have been better than this.


The second year has been much better, so I'm willing to write off the first year as new model bugs that one kind of expects when buying a first run of something. I bought mine right at the beginning of 2nd Gen diesel availability.


Even with all of the issues, I'm very happy with the car. My commute is over 100 miles round trip. It's comfortable. Fun to drive. The heated steering wheel and push button start have spoiled me. The fuel economy exceeds expectations. For something that's not especially fancy or flashy, it has a nice collection of features and I look forward to driving it. I needed a fuel-efficient commuter and it's better than just basic transportation without sacrificing the fuel efficiency.


The plan was to run about 30k miles/year for 10 years. I don't see any problem with doing that in this car as long as it holds up mechanically.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> I don't think any job is worth a 100 mi commute. If it's that important they can send a driver to pick me up.


My wife and I dealt with that for two and a half years. Thankfully, we worked at the same place (well, we didn't when we started that, but we were only about a mile apart), so we just carpooled. But for that first year, I drove every time (she totaled her car in January, I moved up and in with her and was her ride until that September when she bought the Cav). Drive into work wasn't bad, but man that drive home could be brutal - just so...boring. Real hard to stay awake.

We reduced our drive to 34 miles round trip when we moved back in 2014, and it's so much better, though we don't get to exploit the benefits of the CTD _as_ much. It still gets mid-high 30s in the summer in nearly all city driving.


----------



## rcruze (Mar 22, 2018)

Snipesy said:


> Crazy. I don't think any job is worth a 100 mi commute. If it's that important they can send a driver to pick me up.


I do 266 miles round trip, but I do have every other Friday off, so that is a bonus... BUT I don't drive that far because of a job, I never would...I make the drive because I love living in the country. My closest neighbor is a bit shy of 1 mile away from me.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

rcruze said:


> I do 266 miles round trip


That's amazing.

As a side note, you're in the area where a Bolt EV would be ideal for you if your employer has an electric socket you can use to charge at work.


----------



## rcruze (Mar 22, 2018)

I was looking at the bolt, and tesla (used) but not quite sure I am ready for all electric. I need to see a real 300 mile range before I jump and reasonable battery replacement costs..but I do have a tesla supercharger station about 3 min from my office...I want to get 300k-500k out of this car before I move to electric...


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

An electric would be good for me too, but I don't have electric in my garage (yet) and the Bolt just wasn't quite ready when the diesel Cruze was. I like the Teslas, but even used they're very pricey and getting any kind of service for it would be a pain in my rural location. I drive past multiple Chevy and GM dealers on my way to work.


----------

